# Vegas, my 16 year old tb



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Beauty


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks. This is us at a show a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Aww lovely photo


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Handsome boy


----------



## PaulWhite (Oct 25, 2018)

Gorgeous


----------

